# General Category > General Chit Chat >  I have news!!!

## Stella180

So last year I applied to be a volunteer at the Rugby League World Cup which was due to be held last October and due to Covid travel restrictions the Aussie and New Zealand team would be unable to take part and a tournament without t he reigning champions wouldnt be right and the tournament was rescheduled for 2022. 

Today I received an email confirming that my application to be part of the team putting on the event had been successfully so I will be working behind the scenes at the Coventry Building Society Stadium for the Australia vs Scotland game. 

Im a little bit excited about this and is part of the reason I have been pushing my boundaries and going to big venue sports events this year. Its something I can tell my kids about and hopefully something they can be proud of me for.

----------

Jaquaia (29-03-22)

----------


## Flo

That's really great news and I'm really happy for you.....it's going to be a very exciting time for you, and well done for persevering!I'm sure you'll be a great asset to your team. :(party):

----------

Stella180 (29-03-22)

----------


## Stella180

I’m going to be working in event operations. All training is done remotely and I’ll be heading up closer to the time to familiarise myself with the venue and pick up uniform and ID badge. It’s finally happening. It’s the same venue that the Rugby 7s at the Commonwealth Games will be contested. I kinda wish there were more World Cup matches in Coventry but at the same time it’s a minimal commitment so if it does become overwhelming I only have 1 match day to get through.

----------

Strugglingmum (06-04-22)

----------


## Suzi

Well done! That's great news!

----------


## OldMike

That's brilliant  :(clap):

----------


## Strugglingmum

Wonderful

----------

